# Quarterly Taxes?



## txdrvr (Jan 8, 2018)

This job is getting real! How do you know if you have to pay quarterly taxes? And this is January, how is this a quarter of the year? Where/who do you pay quarterly taxes to?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

txdrvr said:


> This job is getting real! How do you know if you have to pay quarterly taxes? And this is January, how is this a quarter of the year? Where/who do you pay quarterly taxes to?


You only have to pay estimated taxes if you have positive net income. Start here to learn:
https://www.irs.gov/businesses/small-businesses-self-employed/self-employed-individuals-tax-center


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

txdrvr said:


> Where/who do you pay quarterly taxes to?


Remit all payments to;

SEAL Team V
c/o UP.net



txdrvr said:


> This job is getting real! How do you know if you have to pay quarterly taxes? And this is January, how is this a quarter of the year? Where/who do you pay quarterly taxes to?


Basic answers to your questions. You owe taxes if you made over $400 from a business in a calendar year. The taxes that are due this Tuesday the 16th are for the last quarter of 2017. The first payment for 2018 is due by April 15th. You make your payment payable to the IRS and I believe that your regional office is in Austin. Don't quote me on the location though.


----------

